

HAXE - One language, everywhere - LX-350
http://haxe.org/

======
benologist
Haxe is the little language that could ... but it isn't going to. It
desperately needs to be taken over by a major entity (Adobe, MS, Apple,
anyone...) to be polished, thoroughly documented etc. Its got so much
potential and utility in spite of the rough edges.

